# Horses are living out what is the best salt lick for outdoors?



## katherine1975 (14 April 2010)

As title says, the horses are now living out full time. The other day when I bought them in for a groom they were both licking their himalayan salt licks like mad. What is the best kind of salt lick that I can leave outside.
Also, another quick question. Farmer will be fertilising half of my field this week, how long before they can go back on it? 
Thank you.


----------



## Amymay (14 April 2010)

Rockies - they're big blocks - and you just need a tub to put them in.

http://www.rockies.co.uk/


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (14 April 2010)

Mine both have their Himalayan salt licks in the field with them - they don't dissolve in the rain so last really well outside. Just take them out of your stable and put them outside with them. Mine have theirs by their water troughs - they certainly seem to use them more when they are out 24/7 than when they are in at night. My mare will reach under the fence and nick my geldings when hers has run out!!


----------



## learningcurve (14 April 2010)

I use a Rockies five star.


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (14 April 2010)

Agree with other posts - Rockies are great.  Inexpensive and effective.

My mare took to knocking it onto the floor and stamping on it so I bought a wall mounted holder for it.  Again, inexpensive and does the job.


----------



## Stinkbomb (14 April 2010)

I just use the massive himalayan rock sack blocks and put them in a buicket


----------



## Donkeymad (14 April 2010)

Another vote for the Himalayan Salt Lick.

After fetrilizing you will need to keep your horse off for usually 8 weks, but check with the specific fertilser used.


----------



## teddyt (15 April 2010)

Ive found himalayan salt licks to disappear in the rain. Rockies chelated mineral blocks are better. About a tener for a 10kg block that will last one horse all year!


----------



## wizzybit (12 May 2010)

Horses don't get enough salt from salt licks.  Their tongues aren't rough enough to get a good amount, unlike cattle!!
Horses need 27g cooking salt a day just as a maintenance, if they are worked or the weather is very hot they may well need 6 to 8 times that amount.

Best thing to do is to feed them the salt they need using cooking salt in their feed or a small handful of chaff.  1 1/2 flat tablespoons is approx 27g.


----------



## Faithkat (12 May 2010)

I use the big Rockie blocks with the hole in the middle and tie them onto the fence.


----------



## KarynK (12 May 2010)

Another vote for Rockies my way they are £11 for two big square blocks, I put them on an old wheel that was dumped in the hedge, with a tyre on it, they sit in the middle so don't get damp from sitting on the ground and last a couple of months that way, plus the little beggars cant stamp on them!

With the fertilizer it depends what type was used,  artificial (20 -10-10) or similar then it only affects that particular growth spurt, so you need to let the grass grow to get any benefit,  4-6 weeks depending on growth, rain and temperature as it will only feed that one growth.  Organics like seaweed and slag work on a slow release of nutrients to the grass so you can graze straight away.


----------



## Aces_High (13 May 2010)

I use the Big Red Rockies - brilliant and has also stopped them from chewing the brand new fencing!  I do put mine just on the floor as I found they had a nibble on the fence posts where I was hanging them in the passed.  Put one out for two horses in October and there's still about 1/4 (just under) left.  It's been through all the snow, frost and rain!  They are FAB!!


----------



## Aces_High (13 May 2010)

Check as to the type of fertiliser.  I do my paddocks with NPK which goes on our wheat (very high N but it's not pony grazing) and we continue grazing.  The only time they come off is if the grass is very short and then once there's been a drop of rain back on they go.  If you want to see a good result from your fertiliser and the grass to really improve I'd leave it for 4-6 weeks.  It's generally herbicides when you have extended periods of time of keeping the animals off.  Also remember to empty water troughs after being fertilised or cover them up before they are done!


----------

